# Working on the framework



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Working on frame work this past week...

Here is what I came up for levelers on the bottoms of legs. I have tons of nuts and bolts in cans. I drilled a 1/2" hole centers in the legs, about two inches deep.










Drove the nut into the hole with a dead blow hammer and finished it off with a few taps from my framing hammer to flush it up.










This is just one of many bolts I have available, but a bigger one could be substituted. We will see how stable the levelers are.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That'll work nicely.

That said, are you aware of T-nuts? See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=146392&postcount=8

TJ


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I used to repair a lot of furniture, but I thought I would try this, see how well they hold up. It took quite a bit of force and I didn't have to do buy t-nuts.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice use of materials on hand.

Despite how much force was required to drive the nut into the leg, I'd recommend a dab-or-two of epoxy around the nut's edge to make sure it holds fast.

Also, if you have hex-head bolts available, use those instead of round-heads. Using hex-heads, you can adjust a leg's length with an open-end wrench and not disturb the rest of the layout.

Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used T-nuts and carriage bolts for my modular layout modules. I also used some pan-head screws around the edge to keep the T-nuts from working their way out of the legs.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*working on the frame work*

Hey jaymack:: Is that a 2x2 piece of wood?? I went looking at home depot and lowes couldnt find??? I assume you are using these as legs for table??? I cant tell from pics what dimensions, would like to know please and thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I ended up making 2x2 legs from a 2x6. It was cheaper since I had the lumber already, and it'll make three of them.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*working on the frame work*

HEY Gunrunner: would splitting a 2 x 4 work. and will a 2 x 2 leg carry the weight of an 8 ft span?? I know i will probably need at least 3 per side??? I am only going to put 3 2ft x 4ft pieces as spanners if you will across the frame. thereby leaving at least 2 - 2 ft openings to access the foam so i can bring down wiring ect. just my concept and thinking right now, prone to change. i appreciate ideas and help:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We use x2x legs on 4 foot modular table sections, they're fine. You can split a 2x4 into two 2x2 pieces. The actual size of a store-bought 2x2 is 1 1/2" x 1 1/2", and a 2x4 is 1 1/2" x 3 1/2". As you can see, you can rip it down and have two and a little change. AAMOF, you have to run it through the saw twice to make both pieces a true 2x2 size.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Many times splitting a 2x will result in releasing any internal stress and they'll twist,warp,bend etc. They even twist and warp without cutting them! 
I'd use a 2x3 or go back and look in the fencing/decking area. I know I've seen untreated 2x2's at Lowes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've ripped a bunch of 2x6 lumber for 2x2 pieces, never had a problem. I started with good wood, but it can be done.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

I made 2x2 legs by splitting straight(ish) grain fir 2x4s. It worked out pretty well.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111937484743367711266/albums/5709232268915195681/5709232330667350594?hl=en


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

fotoflojoe said:


> I made 2x2 legs by splitting straight(ish) grain fir 2x4s. It worked out pretty well.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111937484743367711266/albums/5709232268915195681/5709232330667350594?hl=en



WOW! You take woodworking on a model railroad to a whole new level. You might want to stain that work and put it in the dining room!

Love the pictures. I just used what I had on hand... Laughing.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

fotoflojoe said:


> I made 2x2 legs by splitting straight(ish) grain fir 2x4s. It worked out pretty well.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111937484743367711266/albums/5709232268915195681/5709232330667350594?hl=en


Top shelf :thumbsup: (pardon the pun :laugh

I love the clouds on the backdrop, and the woodwork is exceptional :thumbsup:


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

jaymack1 said:


> WOW! You take woodworking on a model railroad to a whole new level. You might want to stain that work and put it in the dining room!
> 
> Love the pictures. I just used what I had on hand... Laughing.





broox said:


> Top shelf :thumbsup: (pardon the pun :laugh
> 
> I love the clouds on the backdrop, and the woodwork is exceptional :thumbsup:


Thanks!
The kick in the head is, all that's been torn down. After the benchwork was all built, I decided an "operator pit" type layout wasn't what I wanted after all - it seemed a bit much to take on for a first real layout. Fortunately, all the materials are being recycled into a 4x8 island.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

A 4x8 island?!?!!? Nooooooooooooo, don't do it! just don't!

Keep it the way you had it. It looks like it would make for much more enjoyable layout!

I have a 4x8, and I regret it.... A lot. Cant do any 'real' operations with it because of the limited space to work with to incorporate sidings, yard, and industry... So you're stuck with only moving a couple of cars at a time for operations or a continuous running layout consisting of a loop or 2 or maybe a figure 8... gets old fast... just sayin.

I reckon reconsider your layout. The way you had it was pretty sweet... Secretly I was a bit jealous of both your skills and bench layout space :laugh:


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey jaymack:: Is that a 2x2 piece of wood?? I went looking at home depot and lowes couldnt find??? I assume you are using these as legs for table??? I cant tell from pics what dimensions, would like to know please and thanks:thumbsup:


Yes those are 2x2s, but I just milled them from 2x4s.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

How about kiln dried material.............too expensive?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiln dried wouldn't be too expensive if you have an outlet close by. Might be a little expensive for 2x2s that have been kiln dried.

I've built for years with construction lumber, you really just have to watch your selection and pick through the pile.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure where the idea that 2x2 lumber is going to twist that badly comes from. I have a very large deck that has 2x2 treated rail supports, there are probably several hundred of them. A couple of some twists, but most look straight as a string.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

still going 4x8?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoping to get some framing in today.. tomorrow and possibly some next week.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hows it coming along?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like I might get a chance this week to work on more of my layout. I have been busy with other things in life. (frustrating)


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont you just hate that? Between work, taking care of and spending time with my wife and kids, my layout gets put on hold alot. Half the time i get time to work on my layout its very shortly before one of my kids or wife is calling for me... frustrating... I try to set goals to get certain things accomplished on my layout.

Lots of the guys on here, just truck along, chipping away at their layout, not me


----------

